# Available to Crew



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm available to crew pretty much any weekend this season if given a few days warning for either bay or offshore trips and have all the standard gear. I live about 2 minutes from the GYB but will go to freeport.


----------

